# DS Barca: "Coutinho e Dembele sono vicini"



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2017)

Al termine della sfida valida per la supercoppa spagnola il ds del Barca, Segura ha affermato: " La squadra ha bisogno di rinforzi, siamo molto vicini alla firma di Coutinho e Dembele".


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Al termine della sfida valida per la supercoppa spagnola il ds del Barca, Segura ha affermato: " La squadra ha bisogno di rinforzi, siamo molto vicini alla firma di Coutinho e Dembele".



Li prendono entrambi, se Dembele parte non ci sono più speranze per Aubameyang... ogni giorno che passa mi sa che dobbiamo aspettarci solo Kalinic ragazzi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2017)

Gli bastava prenderne uno... Poi in difesa girano con bidone dell'Umidotiti e Shaqiro...


----------



## DrHouse (17 Agosto 2017)

il Barcellona se non prende questi due è davvero messo "maluccio" per Liga e Champions...

il Dortmund invece poteva creare uno squadrone in prospettiva (Dahoud, Weigl, Mor, Dembele, lo stesso Goetze che vecchio non è)...
peccato che gli stessi giocatori non ne hanno intravisto le potenzialità possibili...


----------



## Scii95 (17 Agosto 2017)

Dopo aver visto la partita di ieri, io fossi nel presidente del Barcellona mi preoccuperei seriamente dal centrocampo in giù. Il Real ha letteralmente preso per il culo il Barca per tutta la partita, distruggendoli a centrocampo. Hanno una difesa penosa, basti vedere il secondo gol che hanno preso ieri (qualcosa di ridicolo), un centrocampo che ormai non gira più da quando hanno perso Xavi e il migliore Iniesta, e questi pensano a comprare addirittura 2 ali, che darebbero solamente peso offensivo. Quest'anno il Real li umilierà su tutti i fronti, e non posso essere più felice di così.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2017)

Malissimo per Dembele.


Sfumerebbe la mia flebile speranza che Pierre possa davvero arrivare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Malissimo per Dembele.
> 
> 
> Sfumerebbe la mia flebile speranza che Pierre possa davvero arrivare.



basta guardare la rosa per capire perchè abbiano deciso di investire solo "30 milioni" sulla punta. A centrocampo siamo cortissimi, e sugli esterni siamo messi ancora peggio. 

Forse investire tutto il budget rimanente sull'attaccante non era un'idea saggia dato che la rosa è molto incompleta.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2017)

Spendono 200 mln per Coutinho e Dembelè e contemporaneamente vanno in giro con un Iniesta, un Rakitic ed un Busquets palesemente avviati verso una china discendente. 

L'acquisto che dovevano fare era Verratti, invece hanno preso un mediocre mestierante come Paulinho. Dani Alves non l'hanno sostituito, se viene un raffreddore a Suarez non hanno la punta di riserva, Umtiti non sembra adatto agli alti livelli, Jordi Alba si è involuto, Mascherano non dà più garanzie. Su Ter Stegen stendiamo un velo pietoso.

Questi rischiano di Buttare 240 mln per 3 giocatori rimanendo paurosamente incompleti in difesa e a centrocampo. Mah.


----------



## Mic (17 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> basta guardare la rosa per capire perchè abbiano deciso di investire solo "30 milioni" sulla punta. A centrocampo siamo cortissimi, e sugli esterni siamo messi ancora peggio.
> 
> Forse investire tutto il budget rimanente sull'attaccante non era un'idea saggia dato che la rosa è molto incompleta.



Tutti volevamo il top però effettivamente è così. L'unico acquisto mirabolante è quello di LB19, vedremo se sarà indispensabile, in ogni caso credo sia fondamentale dal punto di vista mentale più che tecnico.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> basta guardare la rosa per capire perchè abbiano deciso di investire solo "30 milioni" sulla punta. A centrocampo siamo cortissimi, e sugli esterni siamo messi ancora peggio.
> 
> Forse investire tutto il budget rimanente sull'attaccante non era un'idea saggia dato che la rosa è molto incompleta.



Anch'io sto cominciando a pensarla così.

Però magari sarebbe servito uno un po' più goleador di Kalinic.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> il Barcellona se non prende questi due è davvero messo "maluccio" per Liga e Champions...
> 
> il Dortmund invece poteva creare uno squadrone in prospettiva (Dahoud, Weigl, Mor, Dembele, lo stesso Goetze che vecchio non è)...
> peccato che gli stessi giocatori non ne hanno intravisto le potenzialità possibili...



Pulisic!!!


----------



## Aragorn (17 Agosto 2017)

Impensabile che il Borussia vendesse sia il francese che il gabonese, e nel momento in cui il Barca ha intascato 200 e passa milioni dal PSG si sapeva che sarebbe finita così. Chi difende a oltranza F&M viene fatto passare per bigotto, ma io resto convinto che per quanto concerne il mercato attaccanti questa sessione è stata in assoluto più sfortunata che malgestita.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Agosto 2017)

Questo succede quando tergiversi sui tuoi obiettivi. Che poi lo prendi in culo


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Spendono 200 mln per Coutinho e Dembelè e contemporaneamente vanno in giro con un Iniesta, un Rakitic ed un Busquets palesemente avviati verso una china discendente.
> 
> *L'acquisto che dovevano fare era Verratti*, invece hanno preso un mediocre mestierante come Paulinho. Dani Alves non l'hanno sostituito, se viene un raffreddore a Suarez non hanno la punta di riserva, Umtiti non sembra adatto agli alti livelli, Jordi Alba si è involuto, Mascherano non dà più garanzie. Su Ter Stegen stendiamo un velo pietoso.
> 
> Questi rischiano di Buttare 240 mln per 3 giocatori rimanendo paurosamente incompleti in difesa e a centrocampo. Mah.



Quando hanno provato a prenderlo è successo che gli hanno portato via Neymar.


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Questo succede quando tergiversi sui tuoi obiettivi. Che poi lo prendi in culo



Bisognava decidersi in fretta e affondare.
Hanno voluto provare a prendere quello piu conveniente guardando quello che poteva succedere... alla fine non e rimasto nessuno.

Hanno sbagliato ma ci sta perche i soldi non sono illimitati. 
Quello che non mi va giu e che potevano fare esattamente la stessa cosa senza andare a fare nomi ad ogni intervista.
Perche cosi e logico che ci prendano per il cul0 stile interisti... e che i tifosi milanisti ci rimangano male.

Non facevi nomi, non creavi quelle aspettative e il 100% del popolo rossonero avrebbe solo dito "grazie per questo fantamercato".


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bisognava decidersi in fretta e affondare.
> Hanno voluto provare a prendere quello piu conveniente guardando quello che poteva succedere... alla fine non e rimasto nessuno.
> 
> Hanno sbagliato ma ci sta perche i soldi non sono illimitati.
> ...



A me non va giù la scelta(se così è stata) di usare il budget per prendere 3 giocatori in più ruoli tra l'altro gente mediocre come Kalinic Torreira e compagnia invece di investire sulla punta top. Mi da in bestia questa cosa. E temo di sapere pure chi è il maledetto responsabile


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Al termine della sfida valida per la supercoppa spagnola il ds del Barca, Segura ha affermato: " La squadra ha bisogno di rinforzi, siamo molto vicini alla firma di Coutinho e Dembele".



Quanto godo se il Borussia si impunta, questi arroganti devono uscire ai gironi di champions League quest'anno.
Non avessero avuto una generazione canterana fenomenale la loro dimesione sarebbe ben altra e Messi giocherebbe altrove.



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A me non va giù la scelta(se così è stata) di usare il budget per prendere 3 giocatori in più ruoli tra l'altro gente mediocre come Kalinic Torreira e compagnia invece di investire sulla punta top. Mi da in bestia questa cosa. E* temo di sapere pure chi è il maledetto responsabile*



Bacca o Montolivo (i più vessati)?


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A me non va giù la scelta(se così è stata) di usare il budget per prendere 3 giocatori in più ruoli tra l'altro gente mediocre come Kalinic Torreira e compagnia invece di investire sulla punta top. Mi da in bestia questa cosa. E temo di sapere pure chi è il maledetto responsabile



E impossibile essere sicuri di quale strategia di mercato sia la migliore tra prendere quei 11 giocatori per 230 mln o prenderne solo 3-4 ma di livello assoluto...

Abbiamo avuto questa discussione ad inizio mercato.

Certi utenti facevano qualche nomi : Manolas/de Vrij - Nainggolan - Auba/Belotti invece di tutti quelli che abbiamo preso.

Io la pensavo in modo uguale.
Ma poi vedo che pur avendo comprato molti giocatori "utili" siamo ancora con tanti problemi.
Spendendo tutto per 3-4 giocatori i problemi erano ancora piu gravi e dovevi tenerti qualche esubero che abbiamo sbolognato in stile Poli, richiedere il prestito di Pasalic...


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quanto godo se il Borussia si impunta, questi arroganti devono uscire ai gironi di champions League quest'anno.
> Non avessero avuto una generazione canterana fenomenale la loro dimesione sarebbe ben altra e Messi giocherebbe altrove.



Eh preferirei non averli in Europa League


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> E impossibile essere sicuri di quale strategia di mercato sia la migliore tra prendere quei 11 giocatori per 230 mln o prenderne solo 3-4 ma di livello assoluto...
> 
> Abbiamo avuto questa discussione ad inizio mercato.
> 
> ...



il problema di spendere l'intero budget per 2-3 top è che difficilmente avresti convinto gente di questo calibro a venir a giocare con montolivo, abate, uallarito sosa, bacca , vangioni e senza champion


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> E impossibile essere sicuri di quale strategia di mercato sia la migliore tra prendere quei 11 giocatori per 230 mln o prenderne solo 3-4 ma di livello assoluto...
> 
> Abbiamo avuto questa discussione ad inizio mercato.
> 
> ...


Non sto dicendo sia stato meglio iniziare il mercato prendendo 4-5 top e basta. Per me il mercato fatto FINORA è stato praticamente perfetto. Hanno fatto una scelta giustissima, ovvero rivoluzionare la rosa e mandare via i cessi.

Io discuto il modo in cui verrà usato la parte finale del budget, che si PRESUME essere sugli 80M. Semplicemente avrei preferito completare la squadra con un super attaccante e il centrocampista lo avresti preso in prestito con obbligo (penso a Sanches)
Vediamo quello che succede, speriamo di non rimanere con il cerino in mano


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema di spendere l'intero budget per 2-3 top è che difficilmente avresti convinto gente di questo calibro a venir a giocare con montolivo, abate, uallarito sosa, bacca , vangioni e senza champion



Si, e a parte quello se si dovesse infortunare uno dei due o tre top ti ritrovi con la stessa rosa del anno prima.


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo sia stato meglio iniziare il mercato prendendo 4-5 top e basta. Per me il mercato fatto FINORA è stato praticamente perfetto. Hanno fatto una scelta giustissima, ovvero rivoluzionare la rosa e mandare via i cessi.
> 
> Io discuto il modo in cui verrà usato la parte finale del budget, che si PRESUME essere sugli 80M. Semplicemente avrei preferito completare la squadra con un super attaccante e il centrocampista lo avresti preso in prestito con obbligo (penso a Sanches)
> Vediamo quello che succede, speriamo di non rimanere con il cerino in mano



Per i soldi che rimangono non so cosa sia meglio anche perche in questa squadra non si riesce a capire con che modulo si giochera.
A parte un Sanches, bisogna prendere pure un esterno sinistro se fosse 433 o un centravanti in caso di attaco a due.

Insomma i problemi in rosa ci sono ancora...


----------



## Sotiris (17 Agosto 2017)

*Credo sia giusto aggiungere che il direttore sportivo del Borussia Dortmund Watzke - secondo As, Sport e Marca - ha precisato che riguardo a Dembele il Barcelona non si è avvicinato nemmeno di un millimetro, smentendo che sia vicino alla cessione.*


----------



## malos (17 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Credo sia giusto aggiungere che il direttore sportivo del Borussia Dortmund Watzke - secondo As, Sport e Marca - ha precisato che riguardo a Dembele il Barcelona non si è avvicinato nemmeno di un millimetro, smentendo che sia vicino alla cessione.*



Infatti mi sembravano strane queste dichiarazioni, con i tedeschi non scherzi poi il Liverpool aveva dichiarato incedibile il brasiliano, poi magari arrivano tutti e due ma non facilmente.

Probabile che a Barcellona dopo la scoppola di Neymar e quella col Real stiano andando un po' in confusione e abbiano bisogno di rasserenare la piazza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Credo sia giusto aggiungere che il direttore sportivo del Borussia Dortmund Watzke - secondo As, Sport e Marca - ha precisato che riguardo a Dembele il Barcelona non si è avvicinato nemmeno di un millimetro, smentendo che sia vicino alla cessione.*



Watzke ha usato termini chiari e forti dicendo che il Barca non si e minimamente avvicinato di un millimetro a Dembele. Non sa spiegarsi le parole del DG blaugrana e la unica spiegazione che ha lui per questa parole e che forse la battosta presa dal Barca contro il Madrid li ha confusi un po.

Insoma...parole non proprio al miele. Conoscendo i tedeschi il Barca con la sua offerta ridicola e la gestione vergognosa del trasferimento si e creato una squadra nemica che non si inchina facilmente.
Invece con un offerta honesta magari il BVB lo avrebbe ceduto, cosi...la vedo un po dura. Vedremo.


----------



## albydigei (17 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Questo succede quando tergiversi sui tuoi obiettivi. Che poi lo prendi in culo



Parli di Aubameyang spero... Perché l'offerta del milan è stata sempre quella, ma se Aubameyang ha aspettato agosto per decidersi di accettare 8 milioni invece dei 13 che chiedeva, la colpa è solo sua. Figurarsi se il primo obiettivo di Mirabelli è stato trattato come un normale giocatore, lui era la prima scelta dal giorno uno, noi non eravamo la prima scelta fino a due settimane fa.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Credo sia giusto aggiungere che il direttore sportivo del Borussia Dortmund Watzke - secondo As, Sport e Marca - ha precisato che riguardo a Dembele il Barcelona non si è avvicinato nemmeno di un millimetro, smentendo che sia vicino alla cessione.*



Se Fassone ha sbagliato a citare grandi nomi alimentando false speranze questo ds del Barca, a meno che non fosse strafatto mentre rilasciava quelle dichiarazioni, rischia di fare una delle più grandi figure di menta della storia


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Sotiris (18 Agosto 2017)

*Paul Joyce (The Times): il Liverpool ha rifiutato una nuova offerta del Barcelona per Coutinho pari a 118 milioni di sterline.*


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Paul Joyce (The Times): il Liverpool ha rifiutato una nuova offerta del Barcelona per Coutinho pari a 118 milioni di sterline.*



Pazzia di entrambi a mio avviso, con quei soldi glielo devono impacchettare anche se il mercato é quasi finito ormai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Agosto 2017)

Il Barca sta rischiando di brutto.

Anche Uli Hoeness, presidente del Bayern, e uscito con frasi pesantissime: "Se c'e veramente il Barcelona dietro al comportamento di Dembele allora perdo tutto il rispetto che ho avuto per la loro societa. Dire ad un calciatore di rompere un contratto con la sua squadra e una cosa di livello bassisimo. Come Club non sono disposto a pagare questo prezzo.Il Dortmund fa bene a mantenere la sua posizione. Un giocatore non puo determinare il suo prezzo di vendita. I club devono fare vedere chi commanda."


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il Barca sta rischiando di brutto.
> 
> Anche Uli Hoeness, presidente del Bayern, e uscito con frasi pesantissime: "Se c'e veramente il Barcelona dietro al comportamento di Dembele allora perdo tutto il rispetto che ho avuto per la loro societa. Dire ad un calciatore di rompere un contratto con la sua squadra e una cosa di livello bassisimo. Come Club non sono disposto a pagare questo prezzo.Il Dortmund fa bene a mantenere la sua posizione. Un giocatore non puo determinare il suo prezzo di vendita. I club devono fare vedere chi commanda."



Altri Lotito crescono


----------



## Pit96 (19 Agosto 2017)

Se non riuscissero a prendere nessuno riderei troppo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Altri Lotito crescono



Non lo direi neanche. I tedeschi sono ragionevoli (per esempio: Mirabelli fa fatica pazzesca a trovare accordi con i Della Valle, Cairo, Percassi ecc., con i presidenti e DG tedeschi invece non c'era questo eterno tira e molla con prezzi ridicoli) e pretendono un certo rispetto e comportamento. Se il Barcelona andava a Dortmund con un'offerta onesta poteva anche prendere Dembele. Invece dopo aver venduto Neymar per piu di 220 milioni si sono presentati con 80 (mi pare) milioni, bonus inclusi, vantandosi della volonta del giocatore che fin da subito si e allontanato dal allenamento per forzare il trasferimento.
Una cosa del genere e la peggior cosa che puo fare contro i tedeschi. Si infuriano, e giustamente direi. Gestione pessima del affare da parte del Barcelona.


----------

